# Constant diarrhea at 4 months old



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

We feed Koda, our 4 month old Nutro Natural Choice LBP dry food twice a day, and 2 cups per feeding. He has always very, very soft stools. He has been checked for parasites, he has been fed less, but then gets crazy hungry if he doesn't get his 2 cups. Now I am wondering if his tummy is just sensitive to the food.

Does anyone have any suggestions for dry kibble. Price is not a factor, we just want something that's good and healthy for him and easy on the stomach. 

Thanks!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Just go to the store and ask them to point you to the good stuff, then pick out another food that has different ingredients than the one you are on. Are you still feeding three times a day?


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, try a different meat source. Perhaps the pup is intolerant of chicken (I assume that is chicken). Also, different preservative mixtures used by different companies can be a bother. Try perhaps Blue Buffalo or Taste of the Wild. Both seem to be well-received. Blue Buffalo has a great lamb formula. Taste of the Wild has lamb, venison/bison, and salmon formulations. The venison/bison is a bit on the high protein side, but as a pup that is OK. My dogs do fabulously on the lamb. You don't REALLY need a "puppy" kibble if you are feeding really quality stuff with no grain fillers. Give it a shot.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

My Koda had very loose stools all her life and was not gaining weight. We tried 6 different kinds of kibble and nothing helped. We tried pumpkin, yogurt, nothing helped. 3 months ago we switched to Raw, since the first time I fed her the raw she has had nice hard poops every time. I didn't want to go to raw, yuk, but we were really tired of the diarrhea and everyone was telling us to try it. I was very surprised it worked right away so now we are sticking with it. She is now a year and a half and you can no longer see her bones sticking out everywhere. She is a healthy weight and we are so happy. It's not for everyone, but I feel we had no choice at that point. We also had her tested for EPI, you might want to check that out. Good luck.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you might have to switch brands a few
times untill you find the one that's right for your
pup. if i were feeding a 4 month old pup 4 cups a
day i would feed him 2 cups in the am, 1 cup at noon
and 1 cup in the pm. 4 cups is plenty (depending
on the dog) but i think at 4 months old they might
need something to eat between the am feeding and 
the pm feeding.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

what does your dog weigh? How much exercise/work is he/she getting?

My thoughts are that amount of food seems high. I feed my pup who is approaching 4 mos 2 cups of prairie chicken per day (2 feedings) plus 3 oz of meat per feeding + training treats.

I have never feed your food though....


----------



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you all so much for taking the time to reply.
I will probably just attempt some different, higher quality foods with different meats and go from there. 

He is otherwise very healthy. He is on the lean side, but you can't see his individual ribs or anything. I heard it was good for them to be on the lean side, in order to support their growth and hips.

I've tried to portion out his 4 cups of food throughout the day and he just goes hungry if I don't feed him 2 cups at once. The feeding guidelines are 3 1/3 cups - 5 cups per day. He weighs 40 lbs. and is 4 months old today.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

MomOfBroncoandKoda said:


> We feed Koda, our 4 month old Nutro Natural Choice LBP dry food twice a day, and 2 cups per feeding. He has always very, very soft stools. He has been checked for parasites, he has been fed less, but then gets crazy hungry if he doesn't get his 2 cups. Now I am wondering if his tummy is just sensitive to the food.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for dry kibble. Price is not a factor, we just want something that's good and healthy for him and easy on the stomach.
> 
> Thanks!


This is typical of cheap lamb foods. For some dogs, many actual, lamb just doesn't work. Is this the lamb formula?

Try Pro Pac Large Breed Puppy. Excellent food at about the same price. No corn gluten in Pro Pac.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

MomOfBroncoandKoda said:


> Thank you all so much for taking the time to reply.
> I will probably just attempt some different, higher quality foods with different meats and go from there.
> 
> He is otherwise very healthy. He is on the lean side, but you can't see his individual ribs or anything. I heard it was good for them to be on the lean side, in order to support their growth and hips.
> ...


FYI...My pup weighed in at 25# 10 days prior to being 4 months.


----------



## sinicide (Jun 15, 2011)

My pup currently close to 4 months also gets diarrhea if he eats nothing but the kibbles or too much of it. I feel like koda is getting too much kibble per day.

I also have my little guy on a raw diet too which amazingly helps. I have him on 1/2 cup raw hamburger meat and from 1/2 cup to 1 cup of kibble (Blue Buffalo adult) twice a day and his stool is semi soft but not loose/diarrhea like and whenever he gets looser stools it's usually cause I've fed him more of the kibble then I should.

I would definitely look into that raw diet or perhaps cut back on the amount of kibble.


----------

